# pickup installation



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I just got an acoustic guitar pickup and i have a problem installing it.My saddle in the bridge is too wide.The saddle is 5mm wide.Will this work with my peizo pickup?I never thought about this until after i bought it.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i dont see why it wouldnt, as long as the piezo fits beneath the saddle-
if it doesnt sound right, move it a bit in the slot until it works for you-
if it moves about, i wouldnt glue it, id put a small dab of white glue on the outer saddle edges maybe and tune it to pitch to clamp it.
most important thing is that the bottom surface of the saddle is the same shape as the piezo, so that it makes contact with it right across its length


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks again fraser,the thing is the piezo is about 2 1/2mm and my saddle is 5mm.This wouldn't be a problem?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

xuthal said:


> Thanks again fraser,the thing is the piezo is about 2 1/2mm and my saddle is 5mm.This wouldn't be a problem?


i dont think so xuthal- the only trouble i could see is when the strings are off it may move- i did a quick google and see that you can glue it in place- id use a really thin dab of crazy glue or something on the base of the pickup, not where it meets the saddle, but the underside- the piezo needs to pick up the vibrations of the saddle-


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

one mor question.My guitar is an acoustic electric washburn ea30 and the widest part is 8cm.Thats where the soundhole is and it tapers off.How do i make the pickup connections when i install?My arms aren't thin enough to fit inside.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

xuthal, are you installing a jack? like on the endpin? you can push the piezo wires into the guitar thru the bridge hole- then fish them out thru the soundhole. stick a coat hanger through the endpin hole, and manipulate it up thru the soundhole- tape the wires to the end of the coat hanger, and draw the coat hanger out- with luck, the wires will come out with it thru the endpin hole, there you can connect them.
i looked your guitar up on the net, the ones i see have an eq slider on the side- is yours like that? if so, try fishing the existing wires out thru the soundhole using a coat hanger, with the guitar upside down to help, and connect the pickup as the original was
anyway, im just guessing here, as im not sure what the particulars are here-


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

now that i think about it i can install the jack through the old jack spot that was cut out from the bottom.Theres a rectangular hole i can reach my hand through.Im ready to install as soon as my brother picks up the power drill he pawned
Thanks again fraser.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

*setback*

Today i was drilling out the hole for the end pin jack and ran into a problem.The drill bit stopped short.I don't know where to find a reamer and ordering will take to long.What can i do to finish the hole?The bit stopped short and wont go any further.I've tried three times before i thought I'd ask you guys.Any suggestions?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Go to your nearest flea market or home depot (flea market is better really) and get a longer bit  Not a lot more other than welding a piece of steel on that I could otherwise suggest.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood
My problem is that the bit wont go through the wood,sorry if i didnt explain well enough.I dont know what the wood from the endblock is but it's pretty damn hard.The bit is about 5 inches long so theres no problem with the length.The bit is a black fuller 1/2 if that helps.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

what kind of guitar is this buck?
did it have a pickup before?
im trying to envision the problem but it hurts my brain:smile:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

The guitar is a washburn ea30(same as ea20 but a lefty).The problem is that it was bought as a project guitar,the problem was the electronics were installed as though it were a righty.The way it was set up the 2 jacks were attatched to a plastic rectangle on the bottom by the strap button.There was never a input jack where the strap button was.I tried drilling the hole but it wouldnt go any further.The bit is more than long enough for the job but it wont work.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

D'Oh

Ok, any good bit will go through wood, even really tough wood.

 and that makes me wonder, is there something else other than wood in there. Is it possible you have struck metal?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Its possible,i emailed washburn and they couldnt give me any info o the guitars.They were made in korea in 91 and i think they didnt drill the endblock for a reason.Today im going to give it one more try,hopefully i just accidentally started drilling in reverse.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

lol it turns out it was running backwards,finished installing it and it works great(well as good as piezo's go)
Thank you for the advice everyone,i am in awe:bow:


----------

